# Maine **** size??



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Right I knew that Maine ***** were big cats but how big can they get it wasent untill I google images them and thought omg there huge lol do they all get that big?


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Nope...they vary hugely. 

My mates one is pretty small in the grand scale of things...size of a large moggie i'd say.

I assume it's very much to do with what lines they are from.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh okay, those ones I saw in the pics were huuuge lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

as above, 

the girls are not much bigger than a moggie, longer legs and more streamlined tho.

the boys from show lines tend to be very big imposing cats, especially if neutered round 5months old.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I have an 8 year old who was neutered when he was 10 months. he is 20lbs in weight and is about 3 feet long

He is half uk and half USA lines. 

Just to say as far as I know - USA lines get BIG as they breed for size. UK have tended to breed for type.

My cat's grandfather was 28 lbs !!!!!! (american)

Females tend to get to 14lbs max and males 20lbs max


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Is this what your talking about http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...h?v=dUa-lOz5H14&h=c1550zB5FR5nZoIIm7rU5JxVIzw This guy's a monster but very nice...!


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

The link dosent work, and thanks for that so how could you go about getting a U.S bred Maine ****?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

My Tobias was bred by Georgina Lloyd Drummond of Lynxelot based in Somerset.

Obviously the parents of my cat have since retired as he is an old man himself now but Georgina may still have some US lines. If not she could tell you who in the UK does breed for size I think.

www.lynxelot.com


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> My Tobias was bred by Georgina Lloyd Drummond of Lynxelot based in Somerset.
> 
> Obviously the parents of my cat have since retired as he is an old man himself now but Georgina may still have some US lines. If not she could tell you who in the UK does breed for size I think.
> 
> www.lynxelot.com


Cheers pouchie just interested in them, doubt I would get one too focused on skunks/coati's and civets atm. Just noticed it's you from efk lol I've only recently joined there but there does seem to be alot of variety in the classifieds section.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

oh - also!.. I have found that the smaller the litter, the bigger the kittens seem to become. If I was going for size I'd try to find a litter of 3 max. or a litter one one would be even better . I saw a lone kitten once and you could tell he was going to be a whopping great awesome cat.

I am no expert on Maine ***** though - I'm not even a cat person LOL but this breed amaze me and mine have been nothing like owning a cat whatsoever - they are very intelligent and vocal. They talk to you and are very interested in what you are doing. Much more like having a dog tbh


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

liam.b said:


> Cheers pouchie just interested in them, doubt I would get one too focused on skunks/coati's and civets atm. Just noticed it's you from efk lol I've only recently joined there but there does seem to be alot of variety in the classifieds section.


yeah, guilty :lol2:

The classified section on EKF is not majorly busy but its quality not quantity :no1:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> oh - also!.. I have found that the smaller the litter, the bigger the kittens seem to become. If I was going for size I'd try to find a litter of 3 max. or a litter one one would be even better . I saw a lone kitten once and you could tell he was going to be a whopping great awesome cat.
> 
> I am no expert on Maine ***** though - I'm not even a cat person LOL but this breed amaze me and mine have been nothing like owning a cat whatsoever - they are very intelligent and vocal. They talk to you and are very interested in what you are doing. Much more like having a dog tbh


Wow that's interesting how strange though, if I got one I'd have to go for an American bred single litter to get a monster lol


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> yeah, guilty :lol2:
> 
> The classified section on EKF is not majorly busy but its quality not quantity :no1:


Yeah you don't see that stuff anywhere else very nice as is this classifieds lol!


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Does this link work , The link worked for me. YouTube - Big Maine CongoCoon Cat


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

wow thats big - just looks like an obese regular size Maine ****

Maybe its a bit like giant rabbits where breeders get them fat on purpose to make them heavier/bigger


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Check out their website thats not the only monster they've got. Welcome to Congocoon Maine **** Cat Cattery of Alabama


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats a very entertaining website - I like the jungle theme although its a bit weird as they are forest turned farm cats but hey. nice pics :flrt:


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah that websites way too glitzy for my liking too ...! But the cats are very impressive. They don't ship to the uk which is a shame as i'd love one of those big boys.


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

i have 6 maine ***** coming from very big lines. they do get very big!


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

neutered cats get much bigger than breeding cats. the biggest maine ***** are neutered males in general.
Most stud males will range between 14-20lbs, with neuters growing larger. Females range anywhere from 8 to 16lbs on average.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

arm2010 said:


> Is this what your talking about Leaving Facebook... | Facebook This guy's a monster but very nice...!


if i were that cat and she was manhandling me that way i'd bite her face off.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

boapugh said:


> neutered cats get much bigger than breeding cats. the biggest maine ***** are neutered males in general.
> Most stud males will range between 14-20lbs, with neuters growing larger. Females range anywhere from 8 to 16lbs on average.


Do you breed yours then? And why is it only the neutered males get so big?


----------

